# Oil leak near alternator and timing belt, NEED HELP!



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

It's been around 20,000km since I had my timing belt and everything else done at the dealer. This was all done at the same time when I had the camshaft and hpfp/cam follower replaced under warranty.

There is a small leak near the alternator and timing belt, clearly evident in this picture.



I'm unsure as to what can be causing this leak, but at the same time, I don't seem to be losing too much oil, as I have been watching it carefully and checking my oil every time I'm getting gas.

Have any of you encountered this problem? any ideas as to what the culprit could be?

:facepalm:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could it be the crankshaft seal?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I think I found the culprit after cleaning up the oil residue...



It's clearly a rubber gasket of some sort, but I'm no expert. Can anyone help me out? I'm already certain this was done when I had the car serviced under warranty when they made repairs on my camshaft and cam follower. I had them do my timing belt and and everything at the same time. This was about 18 months ago, and I'm already assuming they won't even cover the cost to fix the problem they created.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone? Bueller.... Bueller.... Bueller.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Was hoping to get everyone's opinion on this again.... I had all of this work done under warranty, specifically the camshaft and follower. The work was done almost 20 months ago, and I only noticed this rubber gasket a few weeks ago when I was trying to clean up the engine bay. 

Would Audi have to cover the costs to repair this f**k up? Or am I on my own since it's been so long? 

Oil leak isn't too bad, but the area it's in is just sketchy since its close to the timing belt...


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Suggest you present your case to the dealer that performed the work.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

sethroid said:


> Suggest you present your case to the dealer that performed the work.


 +1 to this.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Audi Rep: 

"Unfortunately, I cannot confirm that this is the case. It has been 19 months since this repair was done; the warranty on parts is good for 12 months. I cannot give you an estimated time nor a price for the repair, not knowing exactly which part you speak of. 

Diagnostic charge is 125.00$/hour." 

LOL, what a joke!!!


----------



## RFosgateGT (Oct 1, 2002)

thats a cam dead plug


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

valve cover gasket


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dealer said she's going to speak to the director about this mishap and hopefully something can be done.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

Did you find out where the oil leak was coming from? My engine is leaking in the same area.


----------

